# Collings Foundation Wings of Freedom tour



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2008)

The first 4 months of 2008 Collings Foundation Wings of Freedom tour is published and up on their website. Mostly Florida and Texas for the first part of the year.

Wings of Freedom Schedule - The Collings Foundation

Dan, for the Vietnam memorial stuff, they will have a TA-4J Skyhawk at the airport in Meridian MS you may want to take the kids to see. It's March 27-30

2008 F-4D Phantom TA-4J Skyhawk Schedule - The Collings Foundation

More to follow as the schedule is updated.

If you haven't seen these birds, it is well worth it. Here are some of my shots from their visit to Camarillo last year:

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Collings Foundation airplanes


----------



## DBII (Jan 19, 2008)

They will be in town for my birthday! I wonder if my father will spring for a flight?  

DBII


----------



## DBII (Apr 27, 2008)

As usual, it was raining when I went out to see the CF last month. I had some troubles with the lab. Here are a couple of shots from their stop in Houston. Does anyone have any information about their P-51C dual control Mustang? I went to their website and there was not much about the plane's history. I should have some shots of the P-51C in the air next week.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice DBII. They will be at Camarillo soon.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2008)

DB, the only extra info I have on the Mustang is that it's a TP-51C and it costs $1,200 to take a ride.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I went and saw all the birds except the p51, which im [email protected]#$%^*((*^%$ about not seein, but any way that was so cool!!!!! TO BE ABLE TO WALK THE SAME GANGWAYS AS THE people that flew in them! i met a guy who was a bombadier in the b25 today he was the best guy in the world! told me alot of things about the norton sight and how it worked! I asked a buddy of mine who is a mech/pilot to go with me and my girl to take pics (i still dont hve a digi camera) well he got 4 shots of me and her but NONE OF THE PLANES WITH ME AND HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is sooooo fired!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry guys


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice shot Wilbur 

I'd love to see those birds


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 29, 2008)

They are very impressive to stand next to, climbing through them was awesome. Wish i had the money to go for a flight


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

'When' do get across over your way thats a must to get a ride on one of these beauties 

For the moment thought I've resided to drooling over pictures


----------

